# hi all newbie here! IVF- embryo transfer tomorrow!



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi just introducing myself  

I've read plenty of helpful threads on here through all of our ttcing but have never joined before.

We have been trying for just over 5 years and have unexplained infertility. We have tried clomid in the past with no luck and are now onto IVF.

We had our egg collection on Tuesday, retrieved 8 eggs, 6 of which had fertilised well by Wednesday morning - not heard any more since but will be going in tomorrow for our transfer! Excited but nervous because I don't know how it is going to go from here.

Anyway with our fingers crossed and with lots of luck and hope we will hopefully get our much wanted baby 

Elf x


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow  

My EC is next Friday 

Exciting stuff eh xxx


----------



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you 

It is exciting but nerve wracking too.  Hope you get on well with your EC

X


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi ladies, welcome  

Good lcuk to you both

xxxx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Becky

Just read your signature and want to say a big congrats


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you hun  

How you getting on with your injections?

xxxx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Started the cetrotide yesterday and it is a little sore and leaves a weird rash 
It soon goes down thou. 

I just want the ET to be here it is deffinately mentally draining but hopefully all good

Did all your scans go ok x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

It is all draining isnt it hun. Next friday will be here before you know it !

Yes my scans were fine, they did find out i had pcos on my baseline scan, so that was a shock. but it was fine

xxx


----------



## lauriebean (Feb 16, 2012)

good luck. i have just joined too and its a nerve wracking time. i hope all goes well for you x


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Its a emotional roller coaster  and have feelings I never I would experience 

But on a positive note to hear to story's like yours it does keep me positive


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Elf!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Sorry I didn´t post yesterday, a bit late to wish you good luck for the ET! I hope it all went well today.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE

Unexplained ~CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck! I will have everything crossed that the pee stick gives you wonderful news soon!!!        

Sue


----------



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you 

ET didn't quite go as I'd imagined or hoped and we haven't any eggs left suitable to freeze, but we now have 2 embies on board rather than the 1 we were going to be allowed to have.

So keeping our fingers crossed we will be joining other BFP's soon

Elfx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

How u feeling 

I am not having any of mine frozen as the % is very small 

It only takes one embie so fingers crossed 👶

Just the dreaded 2ww now  

What advice did they give u xxxx


----------



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

That is true  just not what I had been expecting.

Feeling OK, I was still a bit tender from my EC so have had some niggles this afternoon but am feeling fine now.

It only takes about 10 mins, I just got a bit over emotional, but sure I haven't been the first person to do it!

Advice - that is the part I am most annoyed at.  I wanted to ask them for their advice on what to do over the next few days but I never got the chance.  I couldn't do it before ET because we were having to decide what to do with our embies and were whisked straight into the theatre after that and once the procedure was finished the Dr wished us luck and left and the nurse saw us to the door, told me I could dress and leave right away wished us luck and went back into the theatre.  Didn't even show us back to the changing room or give me anything to clean myself with.  So if you have any questions ask them before your ET but hopefully you will have better treatment at yours.

Hoping the next two weeks fly by lol

xxx


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

hi elf sorry to hear your et didn't go as planned. Good that u got to hav 2 on board tho. Which clinic are you with? I had a failed icsi in Sept and my clinic said to rest up for the first 2 days then just take it easy after that. Avoid stress and any lifting. Treat yourself as if you are pregnant! Which really messes with your head. Keep yourself busy and try not to symptom spot. Good luck Xx


----------



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

I'm with Ninewells in Dundee.  Thanks for the advice.  I've been resting today, and think I will most of tomorrow too.

Back to work on Monday, but am hoping that will take my mind off things.  My colleague knows about everything, so if I say about no lifting she will make sure I don't (she has a bad back though so we are going to make some team lol)
Thank you and I will try not to symptom spot 

xxx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

My consultant has told me to take the two weeks off and relax  

My job is a pain at times and I would be stressed !!

As regards the after care I have felt slightly rushed at a few of my consultations but I suppose it's a job to them but everything to us.

Are u doing your test at home or at the hospital xxx

GOOD LUCK xxxx


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

hi thats good that your work know and Wil support you. I had to take my 2ww off coz i work in a day nursery in the baby room so lifting is most of the day! If i said i Cant lift everyone Wil start saying I'm pregnant! When is your test day?


----------



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

My job can be a pain too, but luckily I work with nice people so they kind of balance out the bad bits.  I prepared quite a bit before I finished up so hopefully I won't have much to catch up on and they are good so if I decided I'd rather be at home I could take another week off.

I've to do my test at home on the 4th March.  Its a Sunday, which is good, because I'd have hated it to have been a weekday.  Either way it goes I wouldn't want to be going to my work after it.

I am a bit worried everyone is going to wonder if I'm pregnant, because I am usually good at lifting anything that needs lifted.  I already made up a rubbish excuse for those at work who I haven't told about the IVF as to why I was off this week.  Need to decide if I'm going to have a 'sore back' for the next few weeks or think of something else. 

Crazy all the things that comes with all of this ... I even googled whether I could go to the toilet or not after ET. lol

xxx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

I know what you mean about work !!
I have been off a week as I just felt so down but will tell the people in work that don't know that I had a sickness bug, god knows what I will tell them on my 2WW !!!

There is so many questions that sound silly but have to be asked 

I did think the same about the toilet lol 

Don't want the little embie going for a swim down the loo xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You can go to the loo!  They are snuggled in there and they cant come out through peeing and pooping.  

Sue


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

hi its awful having to make up reasons why your off. This wk I've had a morn and afternoon off for scans and told everyone I'm taking my mum to hosp for her back. Everyone knows my mum suffers with her back. But I've heard from 4 ppl that they think I'm preggers! I was the same after et u feel like it might fall out! Lol Xx elf84 my test day might be a few days after yours! Fingers crossed for us all Xx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

I have told my manager and a couple that I trust in work. 

I was worried that it might go against me as some people are not as understanding 

I thought for two weeks of my working life that my situation is more important and I will probably never get another shot at IVF so I don't really care if work are not happy with it !!!!!

As long as I have a sick note then they can't really say a lot ( I hope )

I will only have a week after you two to do my test and I am hoping I start my period first  

Good luck to u both I hope it's a lovely big fat positive xxxx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

This bloody phone arghhhh

That was supposed to say I hop I don't start my period first !!!!!


----------



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Lol I was a bit confused with the period bit. 

I originally told my work cos I was applying for my promotion amd i still got that. It's been a bit of a lifeline having a few people who know there.  I was speaking to my colleague who knows because ive been a bit worried everyone has been talking about my time off but said no-one is really questioned it. She said its just because i am thinking about it so much that I think everyone else is.

Fingers crossed for us all    

Sorry for my typing, on my phone too 

elf xxx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

I think you are spot on 

I think I am over analyzing everything at the minute !!!!

Did u have the 2 ww off x


----------



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

I've not got it off at the moment but if it gets too much at work I'll take some more time off.

Xxx


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Take care and good luck xxx


----------

